# 12 weeks old and all of the sudden not listening and not liking her crate



## carolinej1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sierra turned 12 weeks old today  She is an amazing pup! very loving and typically well behaved.
She is potty trained. She was ok with her crate until 3 days ago. (She does not love it - but she would quiet down fine and at least go into it and not go nuts when we set her there). She still sleeps all through the night (just as she has done since day 3 with her!)

Yet now she runs away and hides (under the bed for example!) so I cannot get her when it is time for me to go to work. She seems to know it is the time where she has to be in there for 3.5 hours. She wants nothing to do with it. I bribe her with toys and with treats (to get out from under the bed). We have always had plenty of chew toys and sticks for her to gnaw on while in there.

Also - since she is not coming anymore when we call her to 'come' - we are afraid she decided not to listen to us.

Is this a stage? How do we fix the sudden attitude? 

Also - she loves food, but not her dry kibble. Should we change it or keep her on it since she is so young? (we add meat into there too).

Thank you!!


----------



## carolinej1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Whoops - I forgot to mention - she peed in her bed in the crate yesterday before I came home from lunch.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

For the crate just keep putting her in and she will get used to it sooner or later. Our first boy was fine in it the around five months old he would run away, a few weeks later he was back to walking right in. 

The accident she had you cant blame her or worry about it. She does not have full blatter control yet, she may do pretty well most of the time but when left alone for long periods in the crate accidents might happen. Just clean it good and hope it dosnt happen again. Trust me when I say she dosent want to sit in her pee in the crate, so it was just a slip up.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

they all hate their crate when they are little and it takes ages to get them to like it.
Olive will still moan and she is 21 weeks - she sleeps perfectly all through the night and will often put herself to bed in the evenings.

Have you tried feeding her in there and hiding treats in there?

You will find they go through phases of stubbornness and trying to see how far they can push you. you have to keep at it and not give in. Patience is something I have learnt over the last few months.

in relation to food I feed Olive Natures diet and enukanuba. She loves it and I dont think he food even touches the sides of her mouth.

Im sure others will have more ideas. 

Also maybe close the door to your room half an hour before you go to work so she cant get under the bed?


----------



## carolinej1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for the replies  I guess we have to keep in mind she is still a puppy and still training  I didn't realize she would do so well and then go backwards. but hey she is still so young. Thank you!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you put her in the crate at any time other than when you're leaving? I think that's probably the issue. She's learned that crate = mommy is leaving. Pop her in the crate for a few minutes at a time during the day while you're at the house. Always give her a nice treat for going in (bully stick or raw marrow bone) and she will quickly learn that the crate is a nice place. 

Use bits of hot dog for recall and practice in your house down a long hallway/room. Have someone else stand at the other end and take turns calling her back and forth, giving her little bits of hot dogs every time she comes running to you.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to "Youtube" and watch anything by SUSAN GARRETT - especially videos of her 5 minute formula for a brilliant recall. Amazing and it works!


----------

